# Bridgeport Riser Block Installation



## The Model A Guy (Dec 15, 2019)

This process took about 30 minutes to set up and 3 minutes to perform.
I had viewed and read several methods to install a riser block.  Since I do not have a gantry to lift with I needed to come up with a way to raise the assembly.  A solid cast iron bar 6 x 12 x 24 weights about 450lbs I estimated this assembly at 6-700 lbs. One method several have used was to raise the front with the table and spindle and back with a jack. I was not sold on this concept so here is what I come up with. 

I used a 1x2 piece of steel tube drilled to accept a 3/4 x 5” piece of steel rod.  The bottom of the rod was turned to have a 1/2” lip and keyed into a smaller hole in the tubing then welded into place. I moved the head out so the weight was distributed fore and aft of the 6x6 block (straight grain, no knots). 
I raised the table to preload the weight onto the block, the collet was loose to ensure the block was carrying the weight.  The block provided a larger contact surface to push up on and provide lateral stability.  Once this was done I locked the steel piece down in the Kurt Vice and tightened the collet.  I lifted the table with the assembly about 4 1/2”.  I laid a 4x4 block in between the base and head assembly so I could safely clean and oil the surfaces. Once removed I inserted the riser and lowered the table to set the assembly back down.  

Now, onto working out how to machining a Model A Ford engine block.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 15, 2019)

The Model A Guy said:


> This process took about 30 minutes to set up and 3 minutes to perform.
> I had viewed and read several methods to install a riser block.  Since I do not have a gantry to lift with I needed to come up with a way to raise the assembly.  A solid cast iron bar 6 x 12 x 24 weights about 450lbs I estimated this assembly at 6-700 lbs. One method several have used was to raise the front with the table and spindle and back with a jack. I was not sold on this concept so here is what I come up with.
> 
> I used a 1x2 piece of steel tube drilled to accept a 3/4 x 5” piece of steel rod.  The bottom of the rod was turned to have a 1/2” lip and keyed into a smaller hole in the tubing then welded into place. I moved the head out so the weight was distributed fore and aft of the 6x6 block (straight grain, no knots).
> ...


Thanks for posting.  I have a 7" riser block for my BP that's been setting next to the mill for 2 years . . .  Been contemplating my naval lint on how to lift the head and set the block in place.  I have the luxury of a gantry crane, so might use that as the belt and suspenders, use the knee to lift the head as it's rated at 750 lbs. on the table.

Bruce


----------



## The Model A Guy (Dec 15, 2019)

bruce,
This was simple to rig. I wouldn't hesitate to lift 7”. The gantry could provide a secondary backup.  If i lifted with up w/gantry only i would make a spreader bar so i could adjust the fore-aft and side to side tipping.  
I was concerned and careful to not ding the ground surfaces, I stoned the surface of the used riser to relieve the small dings. @ 40 lbs or so I was able to lift it in.   A 7” riser is a brute.  
Regards, T.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 15, 2019)

The Model A Guy said:


> bruce,
> This was simple to rig. I wouldn't hesitate to lift 7”. The gantry could provide a secondary backup.  If i lifted with up w/gantry only i would make a spreader bar so i could adjust the fore-aft and side to side tipping.
> I was concerned and careful to not ding the ground surfaces, I stoned the surface of the used riser to relieve the small dings. @ 40 lbs or so I was able to lift it in.   A 7” riser is a brute.
> Regards, T.


My thoughts exactly; strip and paint the riser to match the BP, then stone the surfaces.  I don't have a spider which I don't know what it does anyhow.  I'll pull one of the bolts and order four that are 7" longer (probably grade 8) or fashion bolts from some 4140.  Figure I could single point thread both ends and weld a nut to the top end to make bolts.

I "shimmed" my BP up 1 1/2" off the floor, it's setting on 2x4's.  Figure with a taller head I can drop the mill down on the floor so I'm only raising everything 5 1/2" taller.  Rig up a support for the head and ram using the gantry crane as the fail safe.  Then do a rig like yours and work between the chain fall and knee lift to lift the head/ram.

Bruce


----------



## Joeman77 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow, sweet setup & great idea using the mill to lift itself.


----------



## The Model A Guy (Dec 15, 2019)

I bought a riser with a spider, when I removed the assembly there was a spider inside of the mill.  It is threaded to capture the 4 bolts and extends out to ride under the machined surface to hold everything together.  This is my first BP so I’m not sure what is common to this machine. 
I will post where I land on bolts. I was shooting for a thick head bolt like the original. 
1/2-13 x 10.5.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 15, 2019)

BGHansen said:


> Thanks for posting.  I have a 7" riser block for my BP that's been setting next to the mill for 2 years . . .  Been contemplating my naval lint on how to lift the head and set the block in place.  I have the luxury of a gantry crane, so might use that as the belt and suspenders, use the knee to lift the head as it's rated at 750 lbs. on the table.
> 
> Bruce


Isn't there an unwritten law about leaving that type of stuff laying around for more than (4) weeks?  
I was already to bid on one on-line but the auctioneer sold it real quick to a scraper that was at the auction. $10 *SIGH*
It was at the tail-end of the sale, and they were into the 'junk' lots and the riser was on a pallet with a bunch of other crap.


----------



## The Model A Guy (Dec 16, 2019)

I picked up the longer bolts from:
H&W Machine Repair
Indiana - 800-285-5271

1248L for 4” Riser (1/2-13 x 10) - $12.50 ea
I believe these thick head bolts come from QTI........several vendors show the same #, these folks shipped USPS which has a quicker delivery time to Ca.
PS, I have an extra BP spider if anyone is interested.

Dec-20
Project is complete, no complications.  I used a piece of steel rod with a point to align the spider, the BP bolts had a point on the bolt itself.  A pretty simple evolution without any special equipment. 
-End-


----------

